# Should I buy Dell S2240L from Snapdeal?



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'll be visiting lamington road tomorrow to buy my rig but it will be difficult for me to carry everything from there. So, planning to order my monitor online. I'm getting good price on SD: Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.8589/- | Snapdeal.com

I heard the Snapdeal delivery speed is very slow. Is that true?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very good price. i heard both good and bad things about snapdeal. i would suggest you to get from local store as you might get even cheaper...and take a friend with you to carry monitor


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2014)

Price is good but Snapdeal is not consistent. See if you can get a better deal locally.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 26, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Very good price. i heard both good and bad things about snapdeal. i would suggest you to get from local store as you might get even cheaper...and take a friend with you to carry monitor





harshilsharma63 said:


> Price is good but Snapdeal is not consistent. See if you can get a better deal locally.



Ok, I will take a friend with me to carry the monitor. Thanks!


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2014)

The monitor has *1 day dispatch* shipping, so they should be shipping by the 2nd day of your order.


----------



## hitesh (Jan 27, 2014)

The seller is eHardwarestation, so you are good to go
And yes this is quite a good deal. I bought it for 9.2k a few months back


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be visiting lamington road tomorrow to buy my rig but it will be difficult for me to carry everything from there. So, planning to order my monitor online. I'm getting good price on SD: Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.8589/- | Snapdeal.com
> 
> I heard the Snapdeal delivery speed is very slow. Is that true?


very good price as it is 8900 here in CTC,Secunderabad but when I ordered a scooter for my 3year old girl from snapdeal.com they gave me a different model which is not as displayed and promised but otherwise it works very nice.

PS: The scooter displayed in snapdeal has led lights on their wheels but the scooter they delivered is an ordinary one.So be careful and open the package and see if it working or not then only pay him money.OK.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Any coupons for 2240l


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 18, 2014)

It would be safe to buy from local shop.Period


----------



## lycan (Apr 8, 2014)

LG 19.5inch is around 6K on Infibeam!! 
 Personally i would say a big no to get such products online,,,, check locally!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2014)

buy Dell S2240L from flipkart.com @ 8200.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Already bought.  Thanks


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2014)

From where ? at what price ?


----------

